

Which hosted and simple acceptance testing tools are out there? - matlock

I am currently researching which hosted tools there are to get started with testing your application. Something that everyone in the company could set up and start using instantly. Testing here encompasses clicking through the website and asserting correct data as well as checking for regular uptime, failing links, missing images and failing javascript.<p>There are a couple of candidates, but all of them are either unstable, do not have the necessary features or have a horrible usability.<p>The ones I've already looked at are
<i>) Pingdom.com
</i>) Saucelabs.com
<i>) Simpletest.io
</i>) Browserstack.com
*) and a few others that are not at all interresting<p>There are hundreds of testing frameworks out there, but all I've seen require at least an understanding of how to write code, which is great for us developers, but a nogo for others.<p>I couldn't even find a testing framework that gives you the ability to run your tests in very close to natural language. Anything out there you know?
======
brutuscat
Have you take a look at Cucumber? <http://cukes.info/>

I don't personally use that (I use capybara for acceptance testing) but it
seems to do the job in terms of natural language and "versatility"

------
drean
A couple of useful links: <http://webdevchecklist.com/>

